# Quattro



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Five Germans in an Audi Quattro arrive at the Italian border.

The Italian customs officer stops them and tells them: "It'sa illegala to putta da 5 people in a Quattro."

Vot do you mean it's illegal?" asks the German driver.

"Quattro meansa four" replies the Italian officer.

"Quattro is just ze name of ze fokken automobile" the Germans retort unbelievingly." Look at ze dam papers: ze car is designed to carry 5 persons."

"You canta pulla thata one ona me!" replies the Italian customs officer. "Quattro mensa four. You have fivea people ina your car and you are thereforea breaking the law."

The German driver replies angrily: "You idiot! Call your zupervisor over. I vant to speak to someone viz more intelligence!"

"Sorry" responds the Italian officer, "He can'ta come. He'sa busy with a 2 guys in a Fiat Uno".


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

TAXI for ttmonkey

that was poor LOL


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

and about 20 years old


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)




----------

